# Well according to this article, this should be my year!



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

If I count 2012 as the year of investigations when it all started, that means this should be my year!! &#128514;

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jul/05/most-women-undergoing-fertility-treatment-to-give-birth-within-five-years
X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

